# Free WiFi For All?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Idea seems to be getting some buzz from the FCC and others, while the cell carriers are opposing it.

http://dailycaller.com/2013/02/04/fcc-wants-free-wifi-for-all/

Should WiFi be a public utility or a basic human right as mentioned in the article?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Phone service was never free for all...

Don't see this ever changing, for WiFi.

Public "free wifi" is already horrid in most cases.
Most hotels speeds are absolute garbage, can't support even email.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

SayWhat? said:


> Idea seems to be getting some buzz from the FCC and others, while the cell carriers are opposing it.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/02/04/fcc-wants-free-wifi-for-all/
> 
> Should WiFi be a public utility or a basic human right as mentioned in the article?


 Basically no. It needs to remain a private and profitable way to commmunicate. If the FCC requires carriers to provide free wifi, it will need to be paid for which means the government will need to pay the bill which means government owned (and probably monitored) wifi. Bad idea.


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

Public WiFi will cost someone. The government doesn't have money and big Telco's aren't charity groups.

"Basic human right." That's funny. I'm tired of paying my way and others so they can have "basic human rights."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Our cities made the step ... we have free WiFi 1 Mbps ... just drive on 101 and watch the list; for sure it's not "free" as sun or rain, we eventually pay for it thru our taxes.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Wifi as a basic human right? Puh-leez. That's ludicrous.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

how would that work for people who live in the country who right now are still on dail up cause high speed isn't available


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Phone service was never free for all...


But television has, and with more and more TV content going to the web, who knows?


boukengreen said:


> how would that work for people who live in the country who right now are still on dail up cause high speed isn't available


The FCC has been on a major push for the last several years to get affordable broadband to as much rural area as possible.

Expansion could be part of their plan for unused/reserved spectrum.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

One of my big concerns is monitoring of traffic and the ability to place restrictions based on the DCMA or other acts. The RIAA has way too much influence, not to mention the MPAA and the broadcasters.


----------



## blackhawkzone (Nov 30, 2007)

I would think that water would rank higher than wi-fi as a human right


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Should WiFi be a public utility or a basic human right as mentioned in the article?


Yes, a basic human right, like welfare, food stamps, "free" gov't cellphones, SSA disability for "mood' disorders, tummy aches and back spasms -- all paid for by us, the taxpayers. Let's raise taxes again, not to reduce our humongus national debt, but to create and support more and more entitlements and new transfer-payments, rob-the-rich-and-give-to-the-poor, unworkable confiscation schemes.

If I'm going to be robbed blind, I'd rather it be at the point of a gun. I guess that's coming. This country is on the edge of disaster while con-gress fiddles.

Human right? No, just more stupid, fuzzy-minded, here-we-go-again, liberal-minded stinking thinking. 

That's the way I see it.

YMMV


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I pay a lot for wireless data now, and surely don't want to pay more.
It feels like the wireless companies are raping the public now with high costs and data caps.
I'd be interested in a few trials in a cross section of regions (city/rural) to get a cost benefit analysis of "free" or publicly provided wireless data. Could it work in practice, or would it just result in poor service and stifled innovation and higher costs.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> One of my big concerns is monitoring of traffic and the ability to place restrictions based on the DCMA or other acts. The RIAA has way too much influence, not to mention the MPAA and the broadcasters.


plus that article mentioned 1 down and in todays age you really can't do anything with that. I have 1.5 down and i had to stream the summer games on 240p so it wouldn't continuously buffer and I have to stream on lowest quality on a couple of tech shows i watch on twit.tv or it will always be buffering


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

with all the buisnesses that have free wifi here, any major road has 90+% coverage already.. kinda interesting to drive around with wifi scanner open on netbook..


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Funny the wireless carriers think if they get more spectrum that everything will be better. That's a laugh. They will just charge more and give you less.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks like a Washington Post reporter screwed up and started this whole story which isn't true. The Post being somewhat of a reputable news source caused the story to be spread rampantly.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mustang Dave said:


> Looks like a Washington Post reporter screwed up and started this whole story which isn't true. The Post being somewhat of a reputable news source caused the story to be spread rampantly.


Link, reference or source?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpoli...free-wifi-spotlights-mostly-hidden-policy-war

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/no-free-wi-fi-isnt-coming-to-every-us-city/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmmm.

FDR suggested that all peoples are entitled to:

Freedom of speech
Freedom of worship
Freedom from want
Freedom from fear
I realize in this country some idiots might see #3 as the universal right to access a Twitter account for free, but it was supposed to be about a universal minimum entitlement to food, clothing and housing at a subsistence level. We can't even accomplish that for all children in the richest country on Earth.

But somehow getting to your Facebook page for free is discussed as a right????


----------

